# Does anybody have this Heinkel He 119 book?



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2022)

Luftfahrt Report Typenblätter der Luftfahrtgeschichte Heinkel He 119 Heinkel Projekt 1055 "Der Stern von Rostock"

Preferably as a PDF to share...


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 9, 2022)

Nein

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Daggerr (Feb 10, 2022)

Can't help you either, but if you really really need it there's a copy for sale via amazon.de


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2022)

Thanks! Done!


----------

